# Abnormal Growth On Oranda



## OrandaTimes (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello, 

My five year old Oranda has an abrnormal growth on his crown. Originally, it looked like what would be the equivalent of "skin tags" on a person...just a few extra harmless cells coming directly from one's own body (as opposed to an outside infection that could be cured with an anti-fungal or anti-bacterial)

As you can see from the pictures, it has now grown much larger and there is now a second growth under his fin. It might be hard to tell from the pictures, but this isn't a "cottony growth" MelaFix situations. The growth looks like extra corwn material, like I assume a fish tumor would be like.

Does anyone know what this could be and what the remedies are?

Thank You. (Tiger the Oranda thanks you too!)


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

looks like it could be a tumor but im not sure.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Wow, I agree, I think it's a tumor. If it is their is nothing that can be done, sorry.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I really have no idea what it is. It is probably a tumor or could be tumor growth in a response to a virus (kind of like warts in humans).


----------

